# Το πολλάκις εξαμαρτείν...



## Alexandra (May 3, 2008)

Από το in.gr:
_Επεισόδια σημειώθηκαν τα ξημερώματα του Σαββάτου έξω από τη Γεωπονική Σχολή και στη λεωφ. Αθηνών, όταν ομάδα νεαρών που παρακολουθούσε συναυλία εντός της Σχολής βγήκε και έβαλε φωτιές σε κάδους, ενώ επιτέθηκε και σε διμοιρία των ΜΑΤ.
Οι αστυνομικοί έκαναν χρήση δακρυγόνων για να απομακρύνουν τους νεαρούς. Αποτέλεσμα των επεισοδίων ήταν να κλείσει η λεωφόρος Αθηνών, στο Βοτανικό, μέχρι το πρωί._

Ξέχασαν να αναφέρουν ότι,
1) Ήταν το γνωστό Φεστιβάλ Κάνναβης,
2) Δεν έβαλαν μόνο φωτιές σε κάδους, αλλά όπως έδειξαν οι ειδήσεις, κατέστρεψαν και πλιατσικολόγησαν τη Γεωπονική Σχολή.

Εγώ απλώς απορώ με πόση επιπολαιότητα και ανόητο "φοιτητοπατερισμό", η Πρυτανεία δίνει άδειες για φεστιβάλ και συναυλίες που είναι γνωστό ότι πάντα καταλήγουν σε καταστροφές και πλιάτσικο, στο χώρο του Πανεπιστημίου, που φυσικά πληρώνεται με τα χρήματα των φορολογουμένων. Σημειωτέον ότι η ΚΝΕ είχε καταγγείλει την εκδήλωση ως ανάρμοστη για το χώρο του πανεπιστημίου.

Υ.Γ. Αναμένω τώρα να ακούσω το χιούμορ ότι η κάνναβη φυσικά στη Γεωπονική θα έπρεπε να φιλοξενηθεί, αλλά σας πρόλαβα.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 4, 2008)

Τσκ, τσκ, τσκ. Αντί να ξε_φουντώσουν_...


----------

